# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Namaz aur Surah Fateha

## raiazlan

B i s m i l l a a h i r   R a h m a a n i r   R a h e e m


Assalamu Alaikum wa Rahmatullahi wa Barkatuh

Namaz aur Surah Fateha

----------

